# what is the most i should offer



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

i know someone with a 2002 honda recon es, and it has a set of 26 inch vampires, and a set of stock tires, both on stock rims, a extended back rack, already snorkeled, and a k&n air filter.... what is the most i should offer him?


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

id say 1500 to 2000 depending on the condition hours and miles


----------



## clintbutler (Oct 23, 2009)

i would say 1000 to 1200. there really reliable as long as it hasnt been swamped or beat to death.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

i guess it kinda depends on the area ur in. i havent seen them under 1400 around here unless it was dogged out


----------



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

lol he is asking 400


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

then whats the hold up..... id already have that thing in my garage


----------



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

im 14 and aint got the cash, lol, but i will soon


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

well if u dont get it let me know cuz id love to pic it up


----------



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

i will


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Makes me wonder if its been sunk. Snorkeled & $400 for the bike...


----------



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

he said its smoking, so most likely it has been sunk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

hmmm....a lil single cylinder honda, wouldnt think it could possibly cost more than a couple hundred bucks to get her all rebuilt if you do the work yourself and just send the cylinder off to be bored.


----------



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

im just gonna wait till the smoking gets worse, because he said it isnt bad now


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

i paid a buddy 150 in labor and 250 in parts to rebuild my honda 420. he said hondas r the easiest rebuilds in his opinion. oh it it was 250 in parts cuz i bought a new cylinder, it would of been cheaper to fix the old one but the shops around here was backed up for 3wks or more at the time


----------



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

i am getting my rancher rebuilt for 150, its being bored, new piston, rings, and i am going to clean the bottom end


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

hondarider3 said:


> i am getting my rancher rebuilt for 150, its being bored, new piston, rings, and i am going to clean the bottom end


are you doing this your self


----------



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

no, i am having a professional do it


----------

